# Move Media player



## imagemaker663 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello. Is there anyone out there who has been able to download the ABC.com media viewer or the Move Networks player?
I have bee attempting to download both and I am having the same problem with both. 
I found in another forum that the ABC player is not MAC compatible and I was pointed to move media player that is supposed to be for MAc users.
When attempting to down load via Safari or Firefox? Both finish with unable to install plugin.
Can some one please tell me what can be done to get this to work? I am a new Mac user and not yet fully versed in everything Mac. I can stand all the help I can get. Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2009)

The media player is Flash on ABCNews and on ABC proper use a DRMed QuantumMedia Player that causes a lot of problems in QuickTime. You would be better off getting a DVR & recording shows or getting your video fix from Hulu.


----------



## imagemaker663 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks  for the heads up. Tried Hulu but, for Abc shows? Hulu directs you to ABC's media player download.


----------



## markstep (Feb 5, 2009)

I had the same problem. Found a link to download the plug in from another site and installed it. Works GREAT now. I can finally watch Lost again.

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/espn360/faq#7

Click on the Safari/Firefox link.

Enjoy!


----------



## Boyshark (Mar 23, 2010)

I love my Mac and wouldn't trade it for anything, but like all other computers, it has a problem - junk left behind from installs gone bad or apps that were removed, etc.  Mac is certainly better than Windows in this department (by light years) but the problem still exists - it's what caused me to have the same symptoms listed in this article.  I got a good, full functioned, reputable uninstaller (I chose Amnesia), cleared out all the junk, and then the player installed fine for me.  Turns out part of the junk was files from a previous attempt at installation that didn't succeed, but the presence of those files made all other installations fail as well.  May not be the problem for everyone, but it solved my problem - not only with this player, but 2 other titles as well - bigger programs that I needed badly and couldn't get to work.  Now my macbook is purring like a kitten.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 24, 2010)

Boyshark said:


> ...  Turns out part of the junk was files from a previous attempt at installation that didn't succeed, but the presence of those files made all other installations fail as well.  ...


No. The reason the installation could not be redone after a failed attempt had nothing to do with "the presence of those files." Properly written Mac installers do not install over existing installations because each installation places a .pkg bundle in the _/Library/Receipts/_ folder. I won't get into what this bundle does. Suffice it to say that if your previous installation failed, then you should move the corresponding .pkg bundle out of the _Receipts_ folder before retrying. No additional software is required.

Applications that need uninstallers ship with uninstallers. *Amnesia* is a waste of your money.


----------

